# One Knot to Tie them All



## AlwaysLost (Jul 24, 2017)

This is a pretty good knot video for beginners. I'd argue that you still need to know a truckers hitch and a fisherman's knot. But its a pretty good philosophy for beginners who struggle with knots.


----------



## DrewSTNY (Jul 24, 2017)

Very cool. I hadn't experimented with the Marlin spike that much. My go to knot is the taught line hitch which has been modified to be the mid-shipman's hitch now.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Jul 24, 2017)

Truckers hitch is a must, fisherman's for sure if you're planing on fishing but otherwise I personally don't find myself using it outside of that. Not in any applications this video's knots wouldn't work just as well for. Thanks for posting, I didn't know that twin bowline knot.. pretty fancy.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 25, 2017)

I work in technical search and rescue, all of the k it's you would ever need to know, for any application, are here in an animated fashion, step by step. I would highly recommend it:

http://www.animatedknots.com


----------



## AlwaysLost (Sep 6, 2017)

DrewSTNY said:


> Very cool. I hadn't experimented with the Marlin spike that much. My go to knot is the taught line hitch which has been modified to be the mid-shipman's hitch now.



You're more advanced than me bro lol


----------

